# Midlife career change to EMS- Atlanta, GA



## fit4lifer (Feb 18, 2009)

You know the story about the economy, right?  Well, I am laid off, still teaching group exercise and personal training, but I have ALWAYS wanted to pursue healthcare, too.  I am excited about my EMS career research so far.  

Would you Atlantans please tell me which schools are competent?  I am getting one story after another!  What are the things I should keep in mind as I consider this field?  You know, the things YOU found out once you were IN the field?  

Any and all advice is greatly appreciated.  Oh, I am an energetic, 49 year old female - single and childless.  Thanks, all.


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 18, 2009)

Don't know a thing about Atlanta....however... welcome!

We have a couple of forum members from that area who may be along shortly. 

Good Luck!


----------



## smvde (Feb 18, 2009)

My best advice would be to avoid Atlanta, we in Georgia are trying to give or sell it to Alabama.


----------



## firecoins (Feb 19, 2009)

fit4lifer said:


> I am getting one story after another!



Which story ahve you gotten so far?  This way I know which story to tell you?


----------



## yanagster (Feb 20, 2009)

*Hi, also new member to EMTlife living in Gwinnett*

Hello, I am currently attending Gwinnett Technical College's EMT-I program. To my knowledge and from what the program director says, it's the only Nationally accredited EMT course in GA. I have not been in the program that long (since January) but I can say is that I have an instructor who is very knowledgeable and funny, also works for Gwinnett County as a paramedic. Also have adjunct instructors who work either for Grady EMS, Priority private EMS, or GCFD. I have a friend who went through GTC's program and is now working as a medic for GCFD.  Also want to say that Lanier Tech's EMT program is pretty rock solid, had another friend who went through their program who is working for Hall County as a firefighter/emt. Don't know if these suggestions will help any, wish I could answer more questions but alas I am only into my 5th week of EMT school. All I can say is I love it so far just nervous about them clinicals coming up :wacko:


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 20, 2009)

yanagster said:


> Hello, I am currently attending Gwinnett Technical College's EMT-I program. To my knowledge and from what the program director says, it's the only Nationally accredited EMT course in GA.


I can confirm that.  Unfortunately, the Greater Atlanta Area is almost completely dominated by fire-based EMS.  And in such systems, the number of accredited paramedic educational programs is typically very low, compared to the wham-bam tech schools.  However, I am not familiar with the quality of other programs in the area.

The other problem with fire domination is that it seriously limits the job market.  There is basically a grand total of one (1) EMS employer in the Atlanta area that is not a fire department, and that is Grady EMS.  Grady is an excellent, well respected system, with very progressive medical direction.  Unfortunately, they are a Systems Status Management "High Performance" system that tends to work their people to death and burn them out quickly, resulting in a high turnover rate.  They also employ only Paramedics, not EMTs.

Consequently, if you intend to work in EMS in the Greater Atlanta Area, you need to be prepared to do one of two things immediately:
1. Immediately begin working on your Paramedic degree (taking at least a couple of years)
2. Get ready to spend a few years attempting to get hired by a fire department, where there are about 2000 applicants for every job opening.
Maybe someone in Atlanta can give you some more positive news.  I hope so.  Good luck!


----------



## yanagster (Feb 20, 2009)

> Consequently, if you intend to work in EMS in the Greater Atlanta Area, you need to be prepared to do one of two things immediately:
> 1. Immediately begin working on your Paramedic degree (taking at least a couple of years)
> 2. Get ready to spend a few years attempting to get hired by a fire department, where there are about 2000 applicants for every job opening.
> Maybe someone in Atlanta can give you some more positive news.  I hope so.  Good luck!



Yes this is what I hear also. Every neighboring county's websites I go to only lists Firemedic on it's employment opportunities section. Either that or you might need to know people who know people and get a good letter of recommendation to bump up your application towards the top of the stack.


----------



## Second (Feb 21, 2009)

smvde said:


> My best advice would be to avoid Atlanta, we in Georgia are trying to give or sell it to Alabama.



no no no, we in the southern half of Georgia are fairly happy. tho if you want just cut a line from Columbus across the state and make a new state we'll call it North Georgia!! you know kinda like West Virginia 

As far as anything goes in ATL, cant help ya here sorry.


----------



## smvde (Feb 21, 2009)

Second said:


> no no no, we in the southern half of Georgia are fairly happy. tho if you want just cut a line from Columbus across the state and make a new state we'll call it North Georgia!! you know kinda like West Virginia
> 
> As far as anything goes in ATL, cant help ya here sorry.



I'll go with that, but lets make the line a little lower, say Blakely, and call the lower part Real Georgia and the rest Atlanta Metro South.

I think that the OP will find that the pay scale in North Georgia or at least the ATL area will not support a single man well, much less a family.

Thank God I'm in South Georgia.


----------



## reaper (Feb 21, 2009)

smvde said:


> I'll go with that, but lets make the line a little lower, say Blakely, and call the lower part Real Georgia and the rest Atlanta Metro South.
> 
> I think that the OP will find that the pay scale in North Georgia or at least the ATL area will not support a single man well, much less a family.
> 
> Thank God I'm in South Georgia.



Actually the pay rate around Atlanta is some of the best in the state. It is the cost of living that sucks. I know many that live outside Atlanta and live very comfortable.


----------



## fit4lifer (Feb 26, 2009)

Dear REaper, Vent Medic, Reaper, SMVDE, Second, Yanagster, AJ Hidell and Firecoins:

Thanks for the advice.  I appreciate each of you.


----------

